# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  المولات تتعهد بعدم رفع اسعارها في رمضان

## هدوء عاصف

*المولات تتعهد بعدم رفع اسعارها في رمضان* 
 


*تعهد مدراء كبار المراكز التجارية الكبرى في المملكة "المولات" بعدم رفع اسعار السلع والمواد الغذائية مع قرب حلول شهر رمضان الفضيل.*
*وقال  نقيب تجار المواد الغذائية المهندس سامر جوابره في بيان صحافي السبت ان  "المولات" ستتحمل اي ارتفاعات ستطرأ على المواد والسلع الغذائية الاساسية  خلال الفترة من منتصف الشهر الحالي وحتى نهاية شهر رمضان المبارك.*

*واضاف  جوابره ان التزام "المولات" بهذا القرار الذي اعلنوه خلال اجتماع عقد بمقر  النقابه اخيرا، يؤكد استجابتهم والتزامهم وشعوراً منهم مع المواطنين في ظل  الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة.*

*واشار الى انه سيتم مخاطبة  المستوردين في اجتماع خلال الاسبوع الحالي لعدم رفع اسعار المواد والسلع  الاساسية في حال ارتفاع سعرها في الاسواق العالمية وعدم رفع الأسعار على أي  صنف للمواد الغذائية.*

*ودعا جوابرة المواطنين الى عدم التهافت  على شراء السلع خاصة في الايام الاولى من رمضان، مشيراً إلى وفرة المخزون  من جميع الاصناف والسلع الرمضانية ببدائلها كافة.   *

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ان شاء الله الناس ترُد وما تشتري لشهرين اغراض  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

فيه مشكله اكبر من هيك 

انه فيه شركات محتكره الدجاج المجمد 

ومنسقة مع شركات خارجيه بعدم تصدير الدجاج لبعض شركات اردنيه داخل الاردن 

مقابل الطلب يزيد على منتجاتهم 

ناس ما بتخاف ربنا


يسلموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يعني غلا فوق هالغلا؟؟والله حرام عليهم لو عملوها ورفعوا الاسعار..بكونوا ما بخافوا الله

يسلموو على الخبر هدوء

----------


## shams spring

ما اعتقد انهم رح يلتزمو بهيك اتفاقيات
بكرة لما الناس تبلش تشتري لشهر كامل ببلشو بحتكرو المواد واكيد رح يزيد سعرها

يلا قرب رمضان لنشوف هالاتفاقيات

----------


## rand yanal

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااريت 
حرام الناس ,, ورمضان والشوب ,, والنهار طويل ..*

----------


## Blackangel

*مشكور على هذا الخبر 

ويارب يديم الوفاق بين الاتجار 

ويكون لصالح الموطن لأنه قادمين

على شهر خير وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير

مودتي وتقديري لك 
*

----------

